
Why Let's Encrypt is a bad idea - gpvos
https://medium.com/swlh/why-lets-encrypt-is-a-really-really-really-bad-idea-d69308887801
======
ziddoap
Was really interested in reading this perspective, to be disappointed by a
Medium paywall. A shame, as it seems like a contrarian point of view.

~~~
sp332
They're worried that LE is a big target for hackers since getting their keys
would compromise such a huge number of websites. Also they wonder if LE is
sufficiently motivated to protect those keys, since they are a non-profit and
don't offer breach insurance, and don't stand to lose a lot of money. It wraps
up by encouraging site owners to review breach insurance options offered by
their CA or cyber insurance from some third party.

~~~
ziddoap
Cheers, thanks!

